# getting the tannins out of driftwood



## bonaparte (Feb 21, 2011)

I apologize. I'm sure this topic is already covered elsewhere but I either haven't learned the intricacies of this forum's search, or the search kind sux. :icon_neut

Aaaaanyway, I needed a small piece of wood for my 29 gallon tank and I found a piece of ZooMed mopani at my LFS. Put it in a bucket of water a week ago: dark tea. Put it in clear water: weak tea. Again: dishwater that cleaned a tea pot.

So it's working but I'd like the wood to be as tannin free as possible before I put it in. Any tips to speed up the process? I need to boil it still: will that help or hurt the process?

Thanks!


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

boiling the driftwood will get rid of not only the tannin but most of the bad stuff on that piece that you don't want in your tank... It also helps with water logging it quicker so I hear..


----------



## mrchach (Sep 8, 2010)

ya you seem to have removed a massive amount of tannins so far

i would try boiling it (this will help water log it aswell as remove tannins and kill bacterias and other nasty stuff hidden in their) and then try it in the clear water bucket/jug again to see if its leaching still. if still leaching boil again


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

I bought 3 extremely large thick pieces of Mopani driftwood, and started soaking them in a large rubbermaid trash can. It took me almost 3 months to get most of the tannins out. I changed the water every few days, and used hot water, hot water with salt, and water with bleach switching each time I changed the water. 

It was a pain to do all that, but I finally got most of the tannins out. I don't think you'll need to get as extreme as I did, because your piece is a lot smaller and thinner. However, it will take awhile.

Don't let it discourage you though. Remember you only need to do the curing process once. It's great looking stuff, and it sinks with out adding some sort of weight to it.


----------



## vickieszoo (Mar 15, 2010)

I had a piece that I soaked for 2 weeks with daily water changes and still leached tannins. I then boiled it for 3 days changing the water twice a day. Finally stopped leaching and ruined my stock pot. LOL Now I have a driftwood pot.


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

I just soaked mine for a few days, changing the water from time to time. I got the majority of tannins out, but not all. After about 2 weeks in my tank my water got a little bit tainted, but not so much that it looks bad. It actually makes the tank look pretty natural and cool.

If you want to ensure they are all out, then I'd agree with the others that boiling is the way to go.


----------



## ReefkprZ (Aug 21, 2010)

when steeping grains for brewing beer we avoid boiling them because boiling releases tannins into the liquid. so guess what I would suggest....


----------



## bonaparte (Feb 21, 2011)

Boiling has commenced. Even after being soaked for over a week the tannins are just flooding out of that thing! The boiled water is dark like maple syrup. I'm going to take vickieszoo's lead and get a large pot just for boiling aquarium stuff.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

I've always had good success boiling my wood pieces in a large stock pot.


----------



## MichiganMan (Apr 18, 2011)

Yep, I boiled mine having to flip it over from time to time as it did not fit in the pot. After several days, I popped it in the tank - no tannins that I could see at all.


----------



## iRun (Apr 12, 2011)

I have mopani that I boiled, then soaked for a week, kept in a tank for 2 years, removed for 4 years and put back in a new tank 2 months ago...Yup still have weak oolong during every weekly water change.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

Mopani is the worst for tannin leaching.

I've boiled it nightly for 2 weeks in the past and still had leaching.

The malasian stuff is better, but still leaches.

Being patient is the only thing I have found that works. Once it's been in the tank for a few weeks or months (after extensive boiling) The leaching becomes unnoticeable.


----------



## bonaparte (Feb 21, 2011)

Sharkfood said:


> Mopani is the worst for tannin leaching....Once it's been in the tank for a few weeks or months (after extensive boiling) The leaching becomes unnoticeable.


OR - I could just cut my losses. The wood was only six bucks. I'd rather spend thirty bucks on a higher quality piece of wood and save myself all of this hassle.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

The best way is to buy manzanita wood hehehe.


----------



## MoeBetta (Feb 5, 2011)

I just put it in there and keep up on my water changes.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

accordztech said:


> The best way is to buy manzanita wood hehehe.


Manzanita grows where I live. I'm going to have to get out on some prospecting hikes soon.:fish:

These guys seem to have some nice pieces.
http://www.manzanita.com/aqwood.htm


----------



## Hcancino (Jun 18, 2011)

Didn't want to start a new thread so I decided to bump this 7 month old thread instead. I have some manzanita wood I purchased recently and I am doing a dry start. I put the wood in there and covered the top with seran wrap. Would it be better if I took it out and started submerging it? Another question is would it be okay if I stuck the wood in my quarantine tank with my fish? It's a 28 gallon tub


----------

